# M3 Gtr



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

does anyone know BMW managed to add 20+HP to the GTR engine(street version)


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

M3guyCA said:


> does anyone know BMW managed to add 20+HP to the GTR engine(street version)


You mean the CSL? The GTR is the racing version with the V8.

To answer your question...I believe the CSL has revised cams and a different intake...maybe a less restrictive exhaust.

atyclb will be better able to answer your questions.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

yea i meant the CSL motor not the GTR


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think Bruce pretty much has it right.

CSL has 17 extra HP.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I think Bruce pretty much has it right.
> 
> CSL has 17 extra HP.


Does the CSL havd different cams? I thought the difference cam from the Carbon Fiber intake. The PTG WC cars are using it also.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

i read some where that they added a different intake and reduced friction is the engine. Does anyone know how they did that?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Doh! I just remembered...the CSL uses an Alpha N engine management system which allows you to use a less restrictive intake as it does not measure the volume of air coming into the intake (it extrapolates the info from the throttle position and RPMs).

The CSL might not have different cams (I forget).

I don't have any idea how BMW could "reduce friction".


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Bruce said:


> Doh! I just remembered...the CSL uses an Alpha N engine management system which allows you to use a less restrictive intake as it does not measure the volume of air coming into the intake (it extrapolates the info from the throttle position and RPMs).


True, I'd forgotten the engine management.


----------

